# Worcester = Γούστερ



## argyro (May 6, 2009)

Κι άλλη απορία σήμερα...

Στα ελληνικά εμφανίζεται είτε ως "Γουόρτσεστερ", είτε ως "Ουόρτσεστερ" (και άλλες φορές "Γουόρσεστερ" ή "Ουόρσεστερ"). 
Η προφορά, όμως, είναι "Γούστερ" (εξού και η γνωστή σως που προέρχεται από εκεί, η οποία λέγεται Worcestershire και στα ελληνικά αναφέρεται γούστερ σως).

Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν κάποιες ελάχιστες αναφορές που ονομάζουν "Γούστερ" την περιοχή. 
Τι κάνουμε εδώ;


----------



## Bear (May 6, 2009)

Έτσι προφέρεται, όπως η... σος!


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

Και ο Πάπυρος _Γούστερ_ το λημματογραφεί, αλλά πολύ φοβούμαι ότι ο Μήτσος δεν θα το 'βρισκε ποτέ αν το 'ψαχνε στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και παρατηρείται στο Διαδίκτυο αυτό που περιγράφει η Αργυρώ.

Όσο για τη _Γούστερ Σος_ — στ' αφτιά τού Μήτσου που κρύβω μέσα μου ακούγεται σαν να εκπέμπεται ΣΟΣ από γουστέρες που απειλούνται!


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όσο για τη _Γούστερ Σος_ — στ' αφτιά τού Μήτσου που κρύβω μέσα μου ακούγεται σαν να εκπέμπεται ΣΟΣ από γουστέρες που απειλούνται!



Γι' αυτό μερικά παλιά βιβλία μαγειρικής το έχουν μια λέξη γούστερσος ή σάλτσα γούστερ (παραπλανητικό γιατί δεν είναι σάλτσα όπως η σάλτσα για μακαρόνια).


----------



## argyro (May 6, 2009)

Οπότε, καταλήγουμε στο Γούστερ, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2009)

Δεν ξέρετε αρκετά για τον Μήτσο. Αυτό του το έχουν διορθώσει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια — αν θυμάστε έχει μαζί του έναν κύριο που τον γλιτώνει από τα χοντρά λάθη (ημιμαθής είναι κι αυτός ο κύριος, αλλά ό,τι μπορεί κάνει, έχει ακούσει και για το Λέστερ). Όταν λοιπόν ψέλλισε ο Μήτσος «Γουόρτσεστερ», τον διόρθωσε ο άλλος: «Γούστερ». «Πες το, ντε», φώναξε με ανακούφιση ο Μήτσος. «Πού να το πεις το άλλο, ιδιαίτερα με το “σερ” μαζί;» Και από τότε έχουμε Γούστερ και Γούστερσερ (ακριβές) ή Γουστερσάιρ (κλασικό λάθος). Να φανταστείτε ότι και ο Δρανδάκης έχει «Ουούστερ»!


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και από τότε έχουμε Γούστερ και Γούστερσερ (ακριβές) ή Γουστερσάιρ (κλασικό λάθος).


Τώρα αν σου πω ότι εγώ το ακούω πιο κοντά σε Γούστερσιρ, θ' ανοίξουμε πάλι ατέρμονες συζητήσεις...


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα αν σου πω ότι εγώ το ακούω πιο κοντά σε Γούστερσιρ, θ' ανοίξουμε πάλι ατέρμονες συζητήσεις...


Ακριβώς τώρα πήγαινα να γράψω (πλαγίως :)) ότι πάντως συνολικά στο Γούγλιο, μετά τα Χ-σάιρ που είναι το στάνταρ, υπερέχουν σχετικά τα -σιρ από τα -σερ.


----------



## argyro (May 6, 2009)

Ε, τώρα είναι που μπερδεύτηκα τελείως!
Για να είμαι σίγουρη, αναζήτησα την προφορά και στο διαδίκτυο. Οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής επιμένουν στο Γούστερ, το ίδιο όμως και τα λεξικά (Merriam-Webster, που δίνει και ηχητικά την προφορά, κτλ). Γούρσεστερ προφέρεται (όπως γράφει η wikipedia) από τους οπαδούς της rhotic προφοράς. Και Γούρ(τ)σεστερ από όσους δε γνωρίζουν καλά το όνομα.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2009)

@Zazula, tsioutsiou
Και θα ξαναπώ ότι είναι κι αυτό λάθος παράλληλα στο «-σαϊρ», δηλαδή βλέπουμε «i», μας είπαν ότι δεν είναι «μακρό», οπότε γράφουμε «ι». Εκτός αν είναι συνειδητή επιλογή της προφοράς «σιερ» (αλλά το πλέιερ δεν το γράφουν *πλέιρ). 
Οπότε κάθε φορά θα πρέπει να γράφω:
Γούστερ και Γούστερσερ (ακριβές) ή Γούστερσιερ (ακριβές αλλά άσχημο στα ελληνικά) ή Γουστερσάιρ (κλασικό λάθος) ή Γούστερσιρ (κακή μεταγραφή ή, τέλος πάντων, δεν μου αρέσει).


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 6, 2009)

Άντε, να το συμπληρώσω: "υπερέχουν σχετικά τα -σιρ από τα -σερ", από τα οποία -σερ, αν βγάλουμε τα δικά σου στο Διαδίκτυο, δεν μένει και τίποτα. :)


----------



## sapere_aude (May 6, 2009)

Θυμάμαι αμυδρά ένα anecdote(?) για κάποιον Bottomley που τον αποκάλεσαν Mr Bumley.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το διάβασα σε κάποιο βιβλίο του Philip Howard των Times.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2009)

Με τους Εγγλέζους... όρεξη να 'χεις!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_names_in_English_with_counterintuitive_pronunciations


----------



## Philip (May 6, 2009)

argyro said:


> Οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής επιμένουν στο Γούστερ, το ίδιο όμως και τα λεξικά (Merriam-Webster, που δίνει και ηχητικά την προφορά, κτλ). Γούρσεστερ προφέρεται (όπως γράφει η wikipedia) από τους οπαδούς της rhotic προφοράς. Και Γούρ(τ)σεστερ από όσους δε γνωρίζουν καλά το όνομα.



Η ίδια η πόλη και η μισή κομιτεία είναι στην περιοχή των rhotics, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ την προφορά με γου*ρ*σ*ε*σ-. Το λέμε γούστqσq, όπου q ίσον schwa (έχει κολλήσει ιό το κομπιούτερ μου, και το πληκτρολόγιο είναι σε καραντίνα)


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2009)

Philip said:


> Το λέμε γούστqσq, όπου q ίσον schwa (έχει κολλήσει ιό το κομπιούτερ μου, και το πληκτρολόγιο είναι σε καραντίνα)


Ορίστε /ˈwʊstə/ η πόλη και /ˈwʊstəʃə/ η κομητεία
Τώρα που το είπες αυτό θα σε δείρουν όλοι εδώ μέσα. Άμα δε προσθέσεις ότι η κατάληξη με το schwa είναι sociolinguistic marker που δηλώνει προφορά πιο πάνω κοινωνικής τάξης από την προφορά /ˈwʊstəˌʃɪər/, ετοιμάσου να φας ξύλο. 

Αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι πως το λένε οι Άγγλοι αλλά πώς το λένε οι Έλληνες. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να μπλεχτούμε με τα κοινωνικoπολιτικά της Αγγλίας, και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως πρότυπο την RP, όπως γινόταν πάντα, άρα μεταγραφές σε -σιρ καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει η προφορά αυτή μέρος της RP. Μέχρι στιγμής όσα παραδείγματα έχω δει εδώ μέσα από εγκυκλοπαίδειες αυτό κάνουν, αλλά το ιντερνέτι είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2009)

Individually, or as a suffix in Scotland and in the far northeast of England, the word is pronounced /ʃaɪr/ (rhyming with "fire"). As a suffix in an English or Welsh place name, it is in most regions pronounced /-ʃər/ "shur", or sometimes /-ʃɪər/, a homophone of "sheer".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shire


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Individually, or as a suffix in Scotland and in the far northeast of England, the word is pronounced /ʃaɪr/ (rhyming with "fire"). As a suffix in an English or Welsh place name, it is in most regions pronounced /-ʃər/ "shur", or sometimes /-ʃɪər/, a homophone of "sheer".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shire



Φαντάζομαι χρησιμοποιείς την αμερικανική Wikipedia εδώ, εφόσον στη φωνητική προφορά έχουν αφήσει το τελικό r


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρετε αρκετά για τον Μήτσο. Αυτό του το έχουν διορθώσει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια — αν θυμάστε έχει μαζί του έναν κύριο που τον γλιτώνει από τα χοντρά λάθη (ημιμαθής είναι κι αυτός ο κύριος, αλλά ό,τι μπορεί κάνει, έχει ακούσει και για το Λέστερ). Όταν λοιπόν ψέλλισε ο Μήτσος «Γουόρτσεστερ», τον διόρθωσε ο άλλος: «Γούστερ». «Πες το, ντε», φώναξε με ανακούφιση ο Μήτσος. «Πού να το πεις το άλλο, ιδιαίτερα με το “σερ” μαζί;» Και από τότε έχουμε Γούστερ και Γούστερσερ (ακριβές) ή Γουστερσάιρ (κλασικό λάθος). Να φανταστείτε ότι και ο Δρανδάκης έχει «Ουούστερ»!


ΟΚ, μπορεί να μην ξέρω αρκετά για τον Μήτσο, αλλά η Άννα Ιορδανίδου δεν είναι εντελώς τυχαία — και γράφει στον _Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_ (Πατάκης, 1999), και συγκεκριμένα στη σελίδα 145, «*Γκλοτσεστερσάιρ*» με υποσημείωση: «σύνθετα του τύπου [...] _shire_ (π.χ. *Νοττινχαμσάιρ*)». Αυτά όσον αφορά το _-σάιρ_.

Με αφορμή τώρα το Γκλοτσεστερσάιρ του παραδείγματος από τον _Οδηγό_, να σημειωθεί ότι οι την βρετανικήν παιδείαν έχοντες (δηλαδή ούτε ο Μήτσος, αλλά ούτε κι εγώ), το Gloucester το προφέρουν Γκλόστερ (είναι δηλαδή παρέα αχώριστη με τα Λέστερ και Γούστερ). Αλλά εγώ δεν ντρέπομαι να πω ότι αγνοούσα για πολύ καιρό τις βρετανικές προφορές και από μέσα μου έλεγα ανερυθρίαστα Γκλούτσεστερ, Γουόρτσεστερ και Λέιτσεστερ κάθε φορά που διάβαζα νοερά τα αντίστοιχα τοπωνύμια (ή το μπουκάλι τής σος στο ράφι του σουπερμάρκετ — κι επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου με το ποδόσφαιρο, δεκάρα τσακιστή δεν έδινα αν ήταν ήδη γνωστές αντίστοιχες ομάδες), και χρειάστηκε τελικά να αναγκαστώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω σε κάποια μετάφραση, για να κοιτάξω την ορθή προφορά τους και να καταλήξω στο πώς να τα μεταγράψω — με μεγάλη, ομολογουμένως, διστακτικότητα από μέρους μου, διότι για εκείνο το ότι είναι εδραιωμένες στην Ελλάδα οι ορθές προφορές τους και ότι υπάρχει δίπλα κι απ' τους αμαθείς ένας ημιμαθής που αναχαιτίζει τα χοντρά λάθη, δεν ήμουν (ούτε είμαι) καθόλου βέβαιος.

Όποτε εγώ ακούω Γκλόστερ αυτομάτως (και λόγω υποβάθρου, ενδεχομένως) σχέφτομαι Gloster. Και —ο Θεός να 'χει καλά τους συγκεκριμένους Βρετανούς που κατάπιαν την εθνική τους περηφάνια προς όφελος της μπίζνας τους— μπορούσα ανέκαθεν και μπορώ ακόμα να προφέρω το όνομά τους χωρίς αμφιβολίες και διασφαλίζοντας την αντιστρεψιμότητα:
The Gloster Aircraft Company was formed in 1917 as the *Gloucestershire* Aircraft Company. *In 1926, the name of the company was abbreviated to the Gloster Aircraft Company because customers outside of the United Kingdom found the original name too difficult to pronounce.*


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Εγώ μαζί σου με το -σάιρ, και το έχω πει από την αρχή, αλλά αυτό περιέργως είναι σημείο διαφωνίας για πολλούς. 
Τώρα για τα άλλα, υπάρχει το προηγούμενο ότι πολλά ονόματα ξενόγλωσσα έχουν καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά όπως προφέρονται κι όχι όπως γράφονται- ο Σόμερσετ Μομ, π.χ.. Κι η σάλτσα γραφόταν γούστερ σος και πριν πενήντα χρόνια (σε παλιά μαγειρικά βιβλία π.χ.), οπότε δεν μπορείς να βρεις έναν γενικό κανόνα


----------



## Philip (May 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά εγώ δεν ντρέπομαι να πω ότι αγνοούσα για πολύ καιρό τις βρετανικές προφορές και από μέσα μου έλεγα ανερυθρίαστα Γκλούτσεστερ, Γουόρτσεστερ και Λέιτσεστερ



Μια ερώτηση από απλή περιέργεια - πού το βρήκαν το ΤΣ; - αφού δεν ακούγεται στην προφορά (για όσους έχουν ακούσει την αγγλική προφορά), ούτε υπάρχει στην ορθογραφία. Υπάρχουν βέβαια μερικά -chester, αλλά η διάκριση /s/ and /ch/ και υπάρχει ορθογραφικά στα αγγλικά και μπορεί να αποδοθεί ελληνιστί με το Σ ή το ΤΣ.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

Αγαπητέ Philip, αν έχει ακούσει κάποιος την αγγλική προφορά, δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου το -_(ρ)τσε-_ τμήμα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

Επαναφέρω αυτό το νήμα για να ρωτήσω για μια από τις πιο παράξενες αγγλικές κομητείες, από άποψη προφοράς. Χρόνια αφ' ότου είχα ξεμπερδέψει με το Γκλόστερ, το Γούστερ και το Λέστερ, και με το πλασματικό λάμδα στο Νόρφολκ, το Σάφολκ και το Λίνκολν, και με το άηχο _w_ στο Γουώρικ και στο Μπέρικ, και με τόσα άλλα... Ανακάλυψα ότι είχα πέσει θύμα αυτού που σκέφτομαι να αποκαλέσω «αναλυτική προφορά»: να προφέρω μια λέξη ως το σύνολο των προφορών των (φαινομενικών) συνθετικών της. Έτσι λοιπόν ήξερα το _belfry_ ως /ˈbelfrai/ (_bell-fry_), αντί του σωστού /ˈbelfri/, και το _maniacal_ ως /ˈmeɪniəkl/ (_mania-cal_), αντί του ομολογουμένως περίεργου /məˈnaɪəkl/.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο την πάτησα και με την πόλη _Hereford_, που τελικά δεν προφέρεται /'hɪəfɔːd/ (_Here-ford_) αλλά /ˈhɛrᵻfəd/. Στα ελληνικά πώς θα τη μεταγράφατε; Θα μάντευα _Χέρεφορντ_, το οποίο απέχει κάπως από το πρωτότυπο, αλλά όχι όσο κάποιες εναλλακτικές που σκέφτηκα. Η δε κομητεία, με την ίδια λογική, θα γραφόταν _Χέρεφορντσερ_· έχει την ατυχή τάση να μας δίνει ήχο _ντσ_, καλύτερο όμως δεν βρίσκω...



Zazula said:


> Όποτε εγώ ακούω Γκλόστερ αυτομάτως (και λόγω υποβάθρου, ενδεχομένως) σχέφτομαι Gloster. Και —ο Θεός να 'χει καλά τους συγκεκριμένους Βρετανούς που κατάπιαν την εθνική τους περηφάνια προς όφελος της μπίζνας τους— μπορούσα ανέκαθεν και μπορώ ακόμα να προφέρω το όνομά τους χωρίς αμφιβολίες και διασφαλίζοντας την αντιστρεψιμότητα:
> The Gloster Aircraft Company was formed in 1917 as the *Gloucestershire* Aircraft Company. *In 1926, the name of the company was abbreviated to the Gloster Aircraft Company because customers outside of the United Kingdom found the original name too difficult to pronounce.*



Τιμούν μια πολύ παλιά παράδοση, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς. Η αυθαίρετη ορθογραφία των αγγλικών έχει προκαλέσει κατα καιρούς πολλές τέτοιες προσαρμογές, από την πόλη Χάρτφορντ στο Κοννέκτικατ (_Hartford_, αντί του πρωτότυπου _Hertford_)* και την πολιτεία Ντελαγουέρ (_Delaware_, αντί _De La Warr_) μέχρι τον Μπέρτι Γούστερ (_Wooster_, αντί _Worcester_). Στις περιπτώσεις όπου αυτό δεν συνέβη, βέβαια, καταλήγει ν' αλλάξει η προφορά διεθνώς: αν οι Βρετανοί αποκαλούν την εταιρεία τού Ουώρεν Μπάφετ /ˈbɑːkʃə ˈhæθəweɪ/, σίγουρα δεν το κάνει κανένας άλλος.

* Ο ορθογράφος τής πυραλεπούς μού βγάζει σωστά τα _Hartford_ και _Hertfordshire_ αλλά παραδόξως όχι το _Hertford_. Πού να μην τον είχα ρυθμισμένο για αγγλικά ΗΒ, δηλαδή.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2016)

"ln Hertford, Hereford and Hampshire hurricanes hardly ever happen"


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Ανακάλυψα ότι είχα πέσει θύμα αυτού που σκέφτομαι να αποκαλέσω «αναλυτική προφορά»: να προφέρω μια λέξη ως το σύνολο των προφορών των (φαινομενικών) συνθετικών της...



There's the old Derbyshire derby for the -shire, sire... I mean Sir Duke. 






*List of names in English with counterintuitive pronunciations*

And Geoffrey goes to Leicester Square. I mean Jeffrey.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2016)

Να προσθέσω σε αυτά που σε μπερδεύουν το Cirencester που το έχω πει και πιο πανω νομίζω ότι προφέρεται Σάιρενσέστερ. Γιατί αυτό τη γλύτωσε και κράτησε όλες τις συλλαβές του;
Και γιατι ο Kevin Featherstone του LSE είναι Φέδερστοουν κι όχι Φάνσω; Αυτός γιατί τη γλύτωσε;

Και για να δούμε μέχρι που φτάνει το θέμα μερικές φορές, μια μικρή συλλογή από πόλεις και χωριά που λέγονται Houghton και το καθενα προφέρεται λίγο διαφορετικά από το άλλο. 




Χάουτον
Χότον
Χόουτον
κ.ο.κ


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 18, 2016)

Ενώ οι Αμερικάνοι, που δεν ξέρουν:
What's the colour of the boathouse at Hereford? (στο 2:05)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

SBE said:


> Να προσθέσω σε αυτά που σε μπερδεύουν το Cirencester που το έχω πει και πιο πανω νομίζω ότι προφέρεται Σάιρενσέστερ. Γιατί αυτό τη γλύτωσε και κράτησε όλες τις συλλαβές του;
> Και γιατι ο Kevin Featherstone του LSE είναι Φέδερστοουν κι όχι Φάνσω; Αυτός γιατί τη γλύτωσε;



Σίγουρα τη γλύτωσε το Σάιρενσεστερ; Γιατί, κρίνοντας απ' ό,τι βλέπω εδώ, θα έλεγα πως έχουμε να κάνουμε με διάδοση τής προφοράς που υπαγορεύει η ορθογραφία, σε βάρος τής παραδοσιακής, συγκεκομμένης προφοράς που γνώριζαν μόνο οι ντόπιοι. Κάποτε μπορεί να άκουγες «Σίσιτερ», ή ακόμα και «Σίστερ», αλλά τώρα ίσως μόνο οι γέροι να το λένε έτσι. Κάτι παρόμοιο συγκράτησα από τη μίνι-σειρά _The Line of Beauty_: ο πρωταγωνιστής περίμενε το γραφικό Μπάργουικ (Barwick) να προφέρεται «Μπάρικ», αλλά η απάντηση που δέχτηκε ήταν ότι έτσι το λένε κυρίως οι μεγαλύτεροι τώρα πια. (Ή κάτι τέτοιο· πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια από τότε, και μεσολάβησε κοτζάμ αβαείο.)

Και αυτό είναι ευρύτερο φαινόμενο. Όπως το _often_ πλέον ακούγεται συχνά με ηχηρό _t_, και το _forehead_ ως "fore-head" αντί του πρότερου "forrid" (ειδικά στην Αμερική), το ίδιο φαντάζομαι πως συμβαίνει και με κάποια τοπωνύμια. Το άρθρο Spelling pronunciation έχει πολύ ωραία παραδείγματα· ορισμένα από τα παλαιότερα ίσως εκπλήξουν (όπως το _ski_, που αρχικά προφερόταν "she" όπως στο νορβηγικό πρωτότυπο).

Επιστρέφοντας στο Σάιρενσεστερ, μου άρεσε η σημείωση ότι τώρα οι ντόπιοι το κόβουν πάλι, σε «Σάιρεν» αυτήν τη φορά. Είναι μακρύ όνομα, κάτι θα έπρεπε να κόψουν. Και αυτό με οδηγεί στο έτερο παράδειγμα: το Φάνσω. Ως τοπωνύμιο είναι λογικό να έχει περάσει από γυαλόχαρτο· είναι όνομα που οι ντόπιοι χρησιμοποιούν μεταξύ τους όλη την ώρα, και σε αντίθεση με τη συλλαβική ελληνική γλώσσα, στ' αγγλικά το μήκος τής λέξης μετράει. Στα επώνυμα, από την άλλη, θα υπέθετα πως η πίεση για βράχυνση δεν είναι τόσο έντονη. Επιπλέον, ενα επώνυμο προερχόμενο από τοπωνύμιο υιοθετήθηκε λογικά σε άλλον τόπο, ενδεχομένως μακρινό, και είναι πιθανό η παραδοσιακή προφορά τού ονόματος να ήταν άγνωστη εκεί, ή να ξεχάστηκε αργότερα. Στην οικογένεια θα ήταν γνωστή η προφορά, αλλά μπορεί κι εκεί να χάθηκε κάποιες γενιές παρακάτω, ή να το άλλαξαν εσκεμμένα λόγω έξωθεν πίεσης (όλοι το έλεγαν αλλιώς και τελικά κάποιος ενέδωσε).

Αν περάσει αρκετός καιρός, μπορεί να ξεχάστηκε και η σύνδεση με τον αρχικό τόπο καταγωγής, ιδίως αν πρόκειται για μικρό χωριό. Το ενδιαφέρον για τη γενεαλογία, άλλωστε, επηρέασε κυρίως τις ανώτερες κοινωνικές τάξεις, και οι υπόλοιποι μπορεί να γνώριζαν λίγα για την οικογενειακή τους ιστορία. Δεν θέλει πολύ: πριν από λίγα χρόνια γνώρισα κάποιον ονόματι Κονισπολιάτη, και ενώ υπέθεσα ότι το όνομά του αναφερόταν σε κάποιον τόπο, χρειάστηκε να ψάξω για να ανακαλύψω την Κονίσπολη στη Βόρεια Ήπειρο. Κανείς απ' τους δυο μας δεν την είχε ακουστά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Ένα επιθετο που προέρχεται από τοπωνύμιο στην Αγγλία δειχνει μάλλον ότι προκειται για μέλος της οικογένειας ή του νοικοκυριού του φεουδάρχη που κατείχε το τοπωνύμιο, οπότε όχι και τόσο μακριά απο το φέουδο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 19, 2016)

Σωστό κι αυτό. Άλλωστε, επίθετα όπως _King_, _Duke_, _Earl_, _Bishop_ και _Abbot_ —που δεν τα λες και σπάνια— ανήκουν σε απογόνους υπηρετών, όχι αριστοκρατών και ιερωμένων.


----------

